# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  CNC tại Quảng Nam

## ahdvip

Chào cả nhà. Năm nay về quê làm ăn anh em có nhu cầu làm máy, sửa máy, mua linh kiện chế máy thì liên hệ em nha, có người quen thì giới thiệu giúp em. Thanks!

-Thiết kế, sản xuất máy CNC, máy cắt Plasma theo yêu cầu.
-Sữa chữa máy CNC, máy cắt Plasma, cung cấp linh kiện máy CNC.
-Nhận gia công vách ngăn, điêu khắc 3D trên đồng, nhôm, mica, alu, gỗ …
DĐ: 0989.315.944
Email: cncquangnam@gmail.com
Địa chỉ: Lê Tấn Trung - Trường Xuân - Tam kỳ - Quảng Nam

----------

anhcos, h-d, Mr.L, ppgas, Tuanlm

----------


## writewin

ra đây làm cái họp mặt ra mắt với mấy anh em ngoài này đi, khi nào vào thì cho anh cái ngày cụ thể để anh hẹn anh em ngoài đà nẵng

----------


## anhthai20121991

em cũng tính về quảng ngãi nè.ko biết cnc ngoài đó phát triển chưa?

----------


## kudanh

Cùng dân quảng nam, có về quê tui ủng hộ bác, tam kỳ luôn 
Làm ăn phát tài nhé

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

Khởi động dự án plasma cnc 



- Hiện tại CNC Quảng Nam đang có chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt (do mới về nên ít kèo quá  :Big Grin:  ) khách hàng đặt máy đảm bảo sẽ có giá rất tốt. Anh em ai có nhu cầu thì ới em hoặc có người quen cần làm thì hú em . Thanks!

----------


## Hoang Phuong

E cũng đang có bạn mún đặt làm 1 máy plasma khổ to, không biết bác nhận làm không, vì e k đủ đồ nghề nên chưa làm được , không biết làm 1 máy khổ công nghiệp Bác làm giá hoàn thành tầm bao nhiêu để e báo lại cho khách

----------


## buinhi

BẢNG GIÁ IN KỸ THUẬT SỐ TRÊN HIFLEX
http://www.inuvkythuatso.com.vn/bang...tren-hiflex/83

CÔNG TY TNHH TM & SX HƯNG VŨ 
Cơ sở sản xuất: 327/7A  nơ trang long, P13, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM
Website: www.inuvkythuatso.com.vn
Email: cskh.inuvkythuatso@gmail.com 
Liên hệ: 028 3515 1698 CSKH & 028 3511 1580 thiết kế 

- Đơn giá trên chưa bao gồm 10% VAT. Áp dụng từ ngày 04/06/2015 đến khi có báo giá mới.
- Giao hàng tận nơi trong nội thành nếu số tiền >= 500.000 vnđ, thới gian giao hàng tối thiếu 2 ngày.
- Thanh toán: khách hàng ứng trước 50% khi đặt hàng. Số tiền còn lại thanh toán theo thỏa thuận.
- Đối với những đơn hàng có số lượng lớn công ty chúng tôi sẽ áp dụng mức giá tốt nhất.


Kính chúc Quý Khách Hàng ngày càng phát đạt và thịnh vượng
Rất mong được sự hợp tác lâu dài từ Quý Khách Hàng!

----------


## kenta93

CÔNG TY TNHH MTV IFIX CENTER
Địa chỉ: 15 Nguyễn Hữu Thọ, Đà Nẵng, Việt Nam
Hotline-Zalo: 0911235333
Email: info@ifixcenter.com.vn
Website: https://ifixcenter.com.vn/​
Chuyên sửa Laptop - sửa Macbook - sửa iMac - Sửa Surface tại Đà Nẵng

----------


## kenta93

Chuyên bán các loại camera mini, camera siêu nhỏ, camera quay lén, camera ngụy trang, và còn nhiều sản phẩm khác tại https://www.dientunhatminh.com/

----------

